# create playlist on iphone



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

how do I create playlist for my songs on iPhone version 1.1.2?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

You mean, besides just making the playlist in iTunes and syncing it to your iPhone?

The only playlist you can edit on the iPhone itself is the On-The-Go playlist. Go to iPod-->Playlists-->On-The-Go playlist and add the songs you want by tapping the "+" button next to each song. While in this mode, you can tap on Playlists or Artists to browse the way you like. Then tap "Done" when finished.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

hi,
yes i know the "on-the-go" playlist.
what i was referring to is there any other ways of creating a brand new playlist without the use of iTune? cause when i'm in the subway or on the bus or something, sometime i'd like to create a brand new playlist and in those cases i can't connect to my computer.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, you're using the On-the-go playlist on the iPhone, you're not configuring it using a computer. Hence the name.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

iphoneexcitor said:


> is there any other ways of creating a brand new playlist without the use of iTune? cause when i'm in the subway or on the bus or something, sometime i'd like to create a brand new playlist and in those cases i can't connect to my computer.


That's what the On-the-go Playlist _is_.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm not asking for what "on the go" playlist is. 

i'm talking about creating NEW playlists so that i don't have to add and remove songs everytime i use a new playlist.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

iphoneexcitor said:


> i'm not asking for what "on the go" playlist is.
> 
> i'm talking about creating NEW playlists so that i don't have to add and remove songs everytime i use a new playlist.


No...No other way, On the Go playlist are when your on the the Go...and that it, its like your asking to edit and creat totally new one..I would love to do that to but unfortunately not yet..


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

iphoneexcitor said:


> i'm not asking for what "on the go" playlist is.
> 
> i'm talking about creating NEW playlists so that i don't have to add and remove songs everytime i use a new playlist.


As others have already pointed out, that is the purpose of the on-the-go playlist. What you're supposed to do, is once you get home and sync your iPhone with iTunes, the on-the-go playlist is supposed to sync back to your computer as say On-The-Go1, you can then rename it and edit it like any other playlist. But that doesn't work for me. Maybe it's because I don't have iTunes set to sync all music and playlists only selected ones.

Can anyone who has their iPhone sync all music and playlists confirm whether on-the-go playlists sync back to the computer or not? Also note, you may have to play at least one song from the OTG playlist on the iPhone for it to be saved. I read that in an Apple article for the iPod, not sure if it applies to the iPhone and touch.


----------

